# ~Salem OR~ Male dumbo bolt blaze verigated spots (New owner never showed up)



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

I rescued the mom who was left infront of a pet store in a box.

She had babies after 2 weeks of having her home. 

DUMBO Boy : black hooded odd bolt blaze verigated spots



siblings were these colors and markings:

1 silver rex self female, 1 wedge blaze silver hooded verigated, 1 silver hooded odd eyed, verigated spots) and wedge blaze, bolt blaze, and Double Rex.


----------



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: ~Salem OR~ Rescued momma had 9 babies*

He really needs a home FREE!!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ~Salem OR~ Rescued momma had 9 babies ( 1 boy left! FREE!!)*

HOW can you know what these babies carry? If this is a petstore dump rescue, you have no clue the genetics...grrrr...please don't say things like this if you have NO clue.


----------



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: ~Salem OR~ Rescued momma had 9 babies ( 1 boy left! FREE!!)*



lilspaz68 said:


> HOW can you know what these babies carry? If this is a petstore dump rescue, you have no clue the genetics...grrrr...please don't say things like this if you have NO clue.




The siblings......his brothers and sisters were silver wedge blase with ruby eyes, silver odd eye, silver ruby eyed rex......


----------



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

I keep getting this error when i try uploading the pics......doesnt matter if i kept msaking th pic smaller....

The upload folder is full. Please try a smaller file and/or contact an administrator.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

aren't the wedge and odd-eye HW traits?


----------

